# Do Seniors, I guess in the US, get a discount on passports?



## Denise1952 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just checking as I plan on getting one.  I want to be able to travel if I get the chance, and, most of all, I want to join a site that hires house-sitters/pet-sitters in other countries as well.  I know I sound wild and crazy, but it's only because I am  I want to live the most adventurous way I can, even though I won't have a lot of money, this house-sitting/pet-sitting could turn out well for me, no telling  Just want the passport in case.

Also, I think I mentioned I have 2 possibilities for July.  I would take a local first, as it's best for me financially, but if I was to find someone that would hire me in another country, I want to be prepared as best as possible

Denise


----------



## Ina (Jul 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Just checking as I plan on getting one.  I want to be able to travel if I get the chance, and, most of all, I want to join a site that hires house-sitters/pet-sitters in other countries as well.  I know I sound wild and crazy, but it's only because I am  I want to live the most adventurous way I can, even though I won't have a lot of money, this house-sitting/pet-sitting could turn out well for me, no telling  Just want the passport in case.
> 
> Also, I think I mentioned I have 2 possibilities for July.  I would take a local first, as it's best for me financially, but if I was to find someone that would hire me in another country, I want to be prepared as best as possible
> 
> Denise




Denise, I hope you get to go overseas. And I can just imagine the great pictures you'll be able to take. Your good at taking pictures that are unusual. If you get to go somewhere, don't forget to show us the adventures. These could be the best adventures of your life. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 3, 2014)

My thoughts exactly Ina, I want to live as best I can, it may not mean other countries, but at least I could "sit" around the US, maybe Canada.  Yes, I would always take pics and show peeps!!


----------

